# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  كيفية التحقق من سلامة مشعاع السيارة Car Radiator ؟

## دموع الغصون

*

كيفية التحقق من سلامة مشعاع السيارة Car Radiator ؟

هناك مشكلتان رئيسيتان تحدثان في اغلب المشعاعات الا وهما:

1. ان يكون هناك تسرب في انابيب نقل سائل التبريد Coolant داخل المشعاع.
2. تاكل او صدأ Corrosion or Rust داخل الانابيب الدقيقة لقلب المشعاع Radiator core مما يمنع سريان سائل التبريد بصورة سليمة .

يمكن ان يحدث تسرب سائل التبريد من المشعاع بسبب تكون الشقوق والشروخ داخل انابيب المشعاع والتي يمكن ان تحدث نتيجة مرور جسيمات ذات صلادة عاليه كالحجاره من خلال شبكة التبريد.

والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الان هو كيف يمكن لقائد السياره ان يتحقق من عدم وجود اي شقوق في مشعاع سيارته؟   

ببساطة يمكنه فعل ذلك مبدائيا عن طريق النظر بحرص الى المشعاع Radiator ويتم ذلك بالنظر لوجود اي علامات لتسرب سائل التبريد Coolant فمعظم المناطق التي بها تسرب تظهر مبللة Wet او ربما تظهر علامات بيضاء او خضراء اللون في هذه المناطق.
وايضا يمكن لقائد السيارة النظر بانتباه شديد الى المناطق المحيطة بالوصلات المطاطية Hoses وايضا القاء نظرة على زوايا قلب المشعاع Corners of Radiator Core لان هذه المناطق هي اكثر المناطق المعرضة للتسرب.
ويجب على المتحقق من هذا الانتباه من انه يمكن ان تكون هذه الشقوق صغيرة جدا ويظهر التسرب اذا كان الضغط مرتفعا.

ويتم رفع الضغط عن طريق اداة تعرف بمخبار الضغط.


ومن الطرق الاخرى البسيطة هي تشغيل محرك السيارة لعدة دقائق حتى ينفتح الثرموستات Thermostat عند الوصول الى درجة حرارة التشغيل ومن ثم اطفاء المحرك وضع يدك بحذر قرب قلب المشعاع Radiator Core لي تستشعر حرارة قلب المشعاع اذا لم يكن قلب المشعاع ساخن جدا مرر يدك على سطح المشعاع اذا كان ساخنا انتظر قليلا حتى يبرد جزئيا ولكن عليك الحذر من المروحة الكهربائية والتي تعمل لحظيا حتى بعد اطفاء المحرك .

عند لمس قلب المشعاع فانك تشعر بان درجة حرارته تظل ثابتة او تقل بالتدريج من جانب الى اخر ومعنى هذا ان سائل التبريد Coolant يمر بحرية داخل المشعاع.

ولكن في حالة ان اجزاء تبقى باردة واجزاء اخرى من المشعاع تبقى ساخنة فمعنى هذا ان الاجزاء البارده بها ممرات لم يمر بها سائل التبريد Coolant بسبب انسداد هذه الممرات.

وكيف يمكن التخلص من مشكلة انسداد مواسير المشعاع Radiator Passages؟

يجب على قائد السيارة تنظيف المشعاع فورا حتى يتجنب تلف المحرك ويتم ذلك عن طريق:



استخدام مواد كيميائية ومحاليل يتم الدفع بها داخل مواسير المشعاع بعد افرغه من سائل التبريد تماما بحيث تعمل هذه المحاليل على ازالة اي شوائب تعمل على سد مواسير المشعاع و اعاقة حركة سائل التبرد Radiator .
واذا استمرت هذه المشكلة في مشعاع السيارة يجب التوجه الى اقرب ورشة صيانه لفك قلب المشعاع ووضعه محلول حمضي Acid Tank او يمكن استبداله باخر.

*

----------


## siiin

merci bien

----------

